# The Reever's Ridaz - A Bad Moon Mechanized Mob



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Ok, after a six year break from collecting and painting its finally time to start anew. And so, with essentially everyone else on Heresy who has put up a project log of their own as my inspiration, its time to get my ass in gear and do one of my own.

First things first, here is the list I'm going to be working off of:

HQ
Warboss
Klaw, bike, attack squig, cybork body

Troops
Nob bikerz
6x Nobz, 2x klaws, painboss

 Trukk boyz
12x Boyz, big shoota, nob, klaw, bosspole
Trukk

Trukk boyz
12x Boyz, big shoota, nob, klaw, bosspole
Trukk

Trukk boyz
12x Boyz, big shoota, nob, klaw, bosspole
Trukk

 Shoota mob
20x Boyz, 2x big shootaz, nob, klaw, bosspole

Elites
Burna mob
10x Burna boyz

Fast Attack
Dakkajet
Extra supa shoota, flyboss

Dakkajet
Extra supa shoota, flyboss

Warbuggies
3x Rokkit buggies

Heavy Support
Battlewagon
2x Big shoota

 Battlewagon
2x Rokkit launcha

Purchased
Work in progress
Complete

Next, no log is complete without some pictures and whats going on, so onto those thing:

--1/5/12--
Currently working on the first of my two dakkajets, with the main body relatively complete and the wings being the next portion to get done.

















Initially I messed up on my choice of colours, completely forgetting that it was the Bad Moons, not Evil Sunz, who are yellow. But I rather like the look of the yellow, and it forces me to relearn some layering techniques so I am sticking with it.









And here we have the underside of the wings; the plan here is for the top to be painted yellow while the underside is a more corroded metal. At least thats the attempt, not so sure if the image will show that as well.

For the more rusted effect I initially went with a black basecoat, a layer of boltgun metal on top of that, then a drybrushing of copper (which has recently been replaced by screaming bell once I discovered I had some), and a final lighter drybrushing of chainmail.










Final shot is a comparison of one of the last WIP models I did before college (dear gods mold lines!) and the main body of the jet.

I was looking around for some idea to give my yellow a bit more pop, as the combat shield yellow looks very flat, at least to me. After some searching I eventually came across this  Painting Yellow Over Black article by Andy from 40kforums.

My selection of GW paints are a bit more limited, and so I sought out alternatives (which turned out to be harder to locate then it used to be.) My selection of paints has vastly improved upon finding a shop with  Golden Paints but some things are still a little lacking (they had three browns but they were so close that it was like having only one.

Having said that, the yellow of my jet was achieved by starting with the undercoat of black, then a base of brown, a brown/yellow mix with a 3:2 ratio, another layer of brown/yellow but with a ratio of 1:2, and finally a layer of yellow.

Currently working on a set of pictures to showcase those four stages, should have them up by this weekend, hopefully with the wings finished and other portions of the jet started.

Overall though, would appreciate any tips or idea's to give a try.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks good good to see more bad moons about, personally maybe its the pictures but in not liking your yellow all that much. Apart from that look forward to seeing more


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I actually think the yellow looks good, its a bitch to paint and its got good coverage. I'd just black line the recesses to make the panels stand out and dirty up the "mouth".

Can't comment on the list because I am to lists what a grot is to brain surgery.


----------



## .Bragg. (Mar 7, 2012)

Great start man, yellow is a pain the backside to get right especially at this scale. Have you considered a yellow primer?

http://the25mmwarrior.blogspot.co.uk/2010/05/review-of-army-painters-bright-yellow.html

The review above looks at the benefits of the Army Painter series, might be worth the investment with the volume of yellow to follow!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

The yellow looks good. You could try a watery wash of snakebite leather to tie it together varying the ratio as needed.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I find that yellow needs a wash or two to give it depth and make it pop, it is a nightmare but ofc this is just a start? weathering/layers/tons more work to follow?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hellados said:


> I find that yellow needs a wash or two to give it depth and make it pop, it is a nightmare but ofc this is just a start? weathering/layers/tons more work to follow?


That yellow is intended to be the final product, though I'm going to be taking Jac's advice and applying a DIY black ink to the recesses for some more depth.

I tried using a wash of devlin mud on a test piece and the result was less than pleasing. However that could also be chalked up to inexperience with washes, with me applying it incorrectly (that is assuming I am supposed to only apply the wash in select areas rather than the whole test piece as I did.)

At any rate, heres an update shot of the jet:










The only things not present are the grot manning the back gun and the exhausts in front of the wings. I'm not going to be attaching the fins on the tail, mostly because they are a pain in the ass to attach, what with only one small outcropping for each. Also, I don't like the look of the tail with them so theres also that.

Overall I'm liking the look of the jet and cannot wait to get my hands on a second one to make the pair different.

What I have left to do with the jet are the grot, his gun, the top of the right wing, some touch-ups on the wing undersides, and the jet guns themselves.


Next up are a pair of shots with a self made black ink applied to portions of the jet:

















Overall the black in those spaces really does help, and turned out to not be a pain to work with (which is of course always helpful.) Since the second wing is not done, I will be doing a pre ink and post ink shot for anyone interested to see the difference.

After the jet, next up on the list of things getting done is the first trukk mob, and then followed by their trukk.


Thanks for the comments so far everyone, and to answer your questions Awfun and Hellados:

-I actually did give that a try, the problem is unless you plan on doing four or five coats of yellow you need to do two base coats. One in white and the other in yellow; unfortunately the final result has always been flatter than I would like.

Also, while they may be able to send me product there are no locations in my area that sell army painter products (the three or four closest locations are each ~4 hours round trip.) I'm currently using cadmium yellow from Golden which sells in my area for about $5 USD for the 1 ounce bottle.

-Not so good with weathering at the moment so what we have here is generally it for now. Big emphasis on for now though, I do intend to come back and add in other touches at later points.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

The wash you would use on yellow is seraphim sepia to give it more depth but I still think it looks gorgeous

The weathering technique I'm in love with at the moment is using a sponge to dab paint onto simulate scratches, I however haven't got the hang of this yet, it just looks like blobs of paint all over the model


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Hellados said:


> The wash you would use on yellow is seraphim sepia to give it more depth but I still think it looks gorgeous


Thanks for that, its ever a work in progress but so far I have been pleased by the results.



Hellados said:


> The weathering technique I'm in love with at the moment is using a sponge to dab paint onto simulate scratches, I however haven't got the hang of this yet, it just looks like blobs of paint all over the model


I'll definitely have to look around about this and possibly have a go at it myself.


As I mentioned in my previous post, below are the before and after of inking the recesses of the wing:


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well alright then, the jet is finally finished:

















And I gotta say that I do rather love the way it has come out (keeping in mind I do plan on eventually coming back once I have some experience with weathering.)

Compared to the standard dakkajet GW would have you make, this one is (as is the case with many ork vehicles) sporting a number of modifications. The biggest of this would be the inclusion of the grot tail gunner


















Amongst other alterations this jet also features a lack of the tail wings (for being a pain in the ass to put on), and elongated supa shootas on the wings.

And now a belly shot, featuring the jets more two-tone paint job of yellow and rusty metal.









After discover a slightly watery pot of screaming bell, I decided to take Jacobites advice of inking the recesses of the upper body and applying that concept to the recesses to the underwings.

I'm not sure if the effect is 100% what I was aiming for, but I do like how things turned out on that:









Next up on my list of models to paint are the first trukk mob, though before I really get into that I need to decide on the colour of their clothing. Probably just going to go with dark brown for the pants and low body, but as far as the upper half is concerned I am less certain. Thinking maybe mix the brown with a white or cream, or possibly a lighter green. As of yet though I am undecided, any thoughts, tips, and/or idea's would be greatly appreciated. (Skin tone is going to be a light green, same as the grot in the jet; nobz are getting the dark green treatment of the pilot.)


And as mentioned before, here is a run down of the stages I went through to get the yellow I did:

First I started with a base of black:









Next up is a layer of dark brown, one or two coats covered the whole thing evenly:









From there the next stage is a 3:2 mix of brown and yellow, creating something along the lines of a green. This usually takes two coats:










Coming close to the end, the next layer is a mix of 1:2 brown and yellow, and honestly that colour kinda reminds me of vomit. That aside, another two coats for this, though a third may not hurt either.










And forgive me for having to re-use this picture but I completely forgot to take a final stage shot before setting the piece in place. The final stage is the yellow itself, about three coats eliminate most of the streaking that may occur:









In order to make the Ork symbol show up better I applied my DIY black ink in the eyes, along the head, and between the teeth.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This looks really good D, the yellow as I said before is good. I like how you say you'll revisit when you have a little more confidence with weathering. The grot tail gunner looks good as well.

One addition I would make however is to paint the ork symbol on the front a different color. Perhaps black? At the moment it just looks a little off to me keeping it yellow. Just my opinion though.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right, so I finally decided on the upper body of my Orks; and after enough trial and error with a slew of colours the final answer is: more yellow.


































The yellow comes from the same method as I achieved with the jet, but with a final application of devlin mud to dirty it up a bit. The skin is going to be lighter for my regular Orks, switching to a dark green for nobz and the boss so that they stand out a bit more in this small sea of green.

So one trukk boy down, ten plus the nob and the trukk to go.


And as I mentioned to Jacobite on chat a few days ago, the Ork face on the front of the jet doesn't appear as good in the pictures as it does in real life. With t hat in mind, just like weathering I will be keeping it as is and return to it at a later date (in this case when I get the second jet of the list and have a double of that bit to work on.)


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

looks amazing mate.

think youll go even darker for the boss than for the nobz? would be neat to see a progression as they go up in rank


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yeah I might, would just need to look into either a slightly lighter green.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Right, so after a number of hold ups and delays I have finally finished off half of trukk mob 1:



















Well I say finished, but I plan on either painting the end of the muzzle black or drilling it. All depends if I can get my hands on something to do the drilling and not put a hole in my fingers or hand in the process.

Also, in the top right you will notice a motley assortment of parts, that would be half of the shoota mob of which I happily discovered I will be able to build either nine shoota boyz and a big shoota or eight shootaz, the big shoota, and a nob (I need ten nob bodies total for the list, each battleforce comes with three and I need six for the biker boyz.)

And now for a few individual shots of a few of the boyz:








I gotta be honest, I hate this guys ammo arm. The bullets broke off on both arms (for this one and the other one) while I was trying to get them off the sprue and I was being as careful as possible!

That aside, I like the grenade arm a little better, keeps the model open a bit more. Gonna be using either the cleaver or axe arm for the second guy.









This guy is honestly my favorite of the lot; that particular shoota is my favorite largely due to the stock and the picture probably doesn't capture it but his scar is actually painted red to slightly differ from his regular skin (I'm actually changing it to the green I will be using for the nob.)









Here we have Luky, due to the blue on his 'person'. Blue emblem on his helmet, blue armband, even the cloth on his gun was coated in a blue wash:grin:









And then theres this sneaky git, with his purple arm band and lovely demeanor. He managed to snag a pair of gloves which went well with the mechrite red I discovered amongst my paints. I'm really liking the devlin mud on these guys, rather glad I snagged it when I did (whenever I did.)


Now I have mentioned, at least in chat, that I fully intend to paint the nobz and warboss darker greens. Heres an image displaying the three greens:








Top left arm is the regular boy skin but without the devlin, the bottom left is the nob skin (which is a 3:1 mix of chromium oxide green and cadmium yellow medium hue from Golden.) The dakkajet pilot has the warboss skin-tone, its just chromium oxide green and very hard to show without that light. I will be looking into making a wash or ink with the light green for the darker ones but its a work in progress.


In other news, a momentary return to the dakkajet:








After looking around for some tutorials and articles on weathering I have found one to my liking which can  be found here and is courtesy of Brush for Hire. This is the route I will be going, however there is one problem I will be facing.

That problem being that the effect is achieved via airbrushing, something for which I have zero experience. So while I will most definitely be giving this a try, don't expect to see that happening for a good long while; we're probably talking one of the final touches to the log as I have to first get an airbrush and then practice working with it to the point where I am confident enough to have at the model.


All that aside, as trukk mob 1 goes from WIP to complete I will need to start looking into my next purchase. I still need two more battleforces, another battlewagon and jet, ten burna boyz, three rokkit buggies, and a set of forgeworld biker nobz and biker boss (those are likely to be amongst my last purchases and any tips/tricks with resin are going to be very helpful.)

Thinking battleforce, buggies, and burnaz as the next set, then back to battleforce, jet, and wagon, and then end on forgeworld kits.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Any thoughts about what you're going to do with the bases?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I knew I forgot about something, I'm thinking of going with a desert theme, perhaps bite the cost and get the citadel basing stuff.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

darkreever said:


> I knew I forgot about something, I'm thinking of going with a desert theme, perhaps bite the cost and get the citadel basing stuff.


I'd check out Woodland Scenics, available at most craft/model train stores, as they have some nice sand/gravel mixes.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

still loving these so far 
also had the same problem with one of the sword in the Daemon Prince box... turned out for the better though but keep it up amigo


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

VanAlberict said:


> still loving these so far
> also had the same problem with one of the sword in the Daemon Prince box... turned out for the better though but keep it up amigo


Thanks for that, same to you with your Nurgle warriors. By the way, what colours/mix did you use to achieve the upper portion of your warriors cloaks?



Deneris said:


> I'd check out Woodland Scenics, available at most craft/model train stores, as they have some nice sand/gravel mixes.


I need to do some more searching on their site but yeah I liked what I saw from them so will definitely be on the look out.


----------



## VanAlberict (Mar 5, 2013)

darkreever said:


> Thanks for that, same to you with your Nurgle warriors. By the way, what colours/mix did you use to achieve the upper portion of your warriors cloaks?


thanks still need to give them a good wash to darken them up like the champ and banner but been busy
the upper part of the cloaks is rhinox hide then after i wash them with the nuln oil to darken everything i use nurgling green just to hit the high parts of the fur


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow have I not updated this in quite some time. Well here's a quick update post: nothing has been done since my last update due to increased work hours and I temporarily lost interest in continuing my project. Now with the advent of the new marine 'dex and the desire to build an Iron Lords/Black Templars force it is time to get this going again.

Looking to finish up trukk mob this weekend, and then work on their ride to have finished by the end of the month (as I will really only have a day or two a week to work on anything.)


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I like what you've done so far; I am in fact building up some sort of BM-force as well right now (it takes time, but oh well). Keep it up!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Saintspirit said:


> I like what you've done so far; I am in fact building up some sort of BM-force as well right now (it takes time, but oh well). Keep it up!


Thanks, how are you going about the yellow for your own Bad Moons?

And in regards to my last post, about getting the mob done by the end of the weekend; well I did I just wasn't able to update here until today (whoops.)

Now admittedly, finished is a misnomer as I still have to base the group, in addition to either drilling the barrels or at the very least painting them black (I'm still looking for a dremmel or drill that I like and/or isn't head on pants expensive.)

But that aside, heres the other half of the first mob:








Not only the other half, but you can see the first half in the back as well.

For these guys I actually used Ogryn Flesh rather than Devlin Mud. Its having about the same effect on the skin, though does appear to make the guns a bit dirtier which I rather like. The nob actually has a combination of OF and my DIY black ink, both on his skin and on the claw/pole which added a bit of depth. (The way your seeing the pole in the picture is what it looks like in real life, unlike some of the other details I've failed to capture before.)

Next a group shot of all twelve:








Interesting (at least to me) fact, the wash from the original six has faded slightly. When first coated, it looked like sweat/oil and now it looks more like caked on dirt. Pretty cool change and one I am hoping occurs to the newer six (boy is it a challenge to please me huh?)

And finally, a couple shots of the mob broken down into groups of three:

































And as you've undoubtedly noticed the trukk in the background of these, yeah thats the next object I'm working on (theres also a pile of bits behind the paint, thats the wagon mob slowly being worked on.)


----------

